# [SOLVED] cpu fan not working



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

after taking a while off of the computer hardware scene i decided to build a new computer but am having a little bit of trouble. my parts are as follows:

Newegg.com - APEX DM-387 Black Steel Micro ATX Media Center / Slim HTPC Computer Case w/ ATX12V Flex 275W Power Supply
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-H55M-S2V LGA 1156 Intel H55 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - Patriot 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model PSD34G1333K
Newegg.com - HITACHI Deskstar 7K1000.C HDS721010CLA332 (0F10383) 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Newegg.com - LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA CD/DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners
Newegg.com - HIS H545H1G Radeon HD 5450 (Cedar) 1GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-760 Lynnfield 2.8GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80605I5760

i got it all together and it seems to be right except my cpu fan doesn't turn on. it goes though post and i get the successful one beep to let me know everything is working normally but no cpu fan. ive tried unplugging everything except for the essentials to see if maybe it was the power supply to no avail. any suggestions as i am scared to run the computer and do anything without the cpu fan operating. thanks guys


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: cpu fan not working*

Do you have the 12V 4-pin power connector attached as well as the 24-pin?

Is your fan plugged into the CPU_FAN connector located to the left of your CPU socket?

If your heatsink is properly installed you are not going to fry your CPU within seconds even without a fan. Can you get into your BIOS and quickly check the PC health status, which gives you fan speeds and temperatures, etc. You can enable the CPU fan fail warning and see if it actually goes off.

Also, your fan won't spin at full speed all the time, it's temperature controlled unless you specify otherwise in the BIOS.

You might try a bit of a push to see if it is stuck.

If you have a multimeter you can check to see if the fan connector has power:

Motherboard (CPU) 4 Pin Fan Connector Pinout - AllPinouts

Or just plug in a spare CPU fan if you have one lying around and see if it spins up.

Edit: Check to see if one of the pins on the connector is missing (there should be four on your motherboard) or perhaps a fan wire is loose.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: cpu fan not working*

the lowest we recommend for your video card and pcie is a quality 550w

i doubt you can find one to fit the case

see if you can borrow a low power draw card to try in it


----------



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: cpu fan not working*

hmm thanks for the replies guys but actually after tinkering around i just unwind the wire from the rim of the fan and tried it and it worked. as for the power supply im going to upgrade soon just to be safe thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

